# Oaklys on Crack



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! That's a good title! Hey Oak, Lookin' good! Still makes me think of Humpty Dumpty!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, loved your title & it is a great pic. Oakly is looking handsome as ever & appears to be looking down to admire his world.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Just say no to crack..... Great picture....


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Great picture...great caption..Great Oakly!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That is too cute. He sure is standing proud.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, you've got me with this one. Awesome.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe said:


> Ah, you've got me with this one. Awesome.


Though he still has days that I want to run a urine sample down to the local PD to be sure


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG...that is just too funny!!!!!!!! That title is just so creative and funny!

Oh....and the most important thing...your boy...WOW..what a beauty. 

Rehab?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Crack*

I thought it was going to be a "butt" joke  : Oakly is a handsome guy. I love those walks in the woods.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That was GReat. And Oakly looks very handsome in that picture.


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

So cute. It made me want to read and find out what was going on! What a beautful boy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Again,another great picture!!.
Yr dog is so photogenic!.
I don't think,I've ever seen a bad picture of him.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oakly always looks so cute  I'm afraid I dont have a comparison photo this time


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

That was so funny! Thanks for showing that to us!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I have the giggles anyway from a few green beers enjoyed down at my local pub OTTE'S at the end of our street. 

This cracked me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

aaawwww Oakly you are such a handsome boy

Smoochies to you


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You better get him off the crack, I hear it is not good for them. LOL. Oakly is beautiful as always. Great pic.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

That's very funny. Oak Man has a great sense of humor!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how you do it. You continue to amaze me with your stunning photos. Titles are great too! Oakly looks wonderful, as always!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Time for rehab Oakman...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great photo Rob. Reminds me of the scene from the Titanic, "Im king of the world" He looks like he is looking over his kingdom. Too cute. He always looks wonderful even without his sticks. Thanks for sharing. Its amazing how he gets up on those huge rocks. Gotta love it. He is amazing.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Tell Oak we can get him into the 7 step program!!! What a dog!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, you're killin' me here.....and Oakly-you're just as bad as your Dad.
You guys have too much fun together when you're out.....
Don't stop!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oakly on the Top of the World!! You two do have tons of fun...not a bad thing..but Crack....I do think you should get that urine sample to the lab...and I want pictures of you catching the sample!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Time to call Dr.Phil...
I really think Dr Phil would be a wonderful help 



Loved the subject title.. I couldn't resist...had to check it out!! I too thought it was going to be a butt joke.. lol


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

LOVE it! And so clever with the title..   Oakly is so adventurous!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Handsome Oakly!! Crack hasn't hurt you at all!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

HAHAHA... I didn't expect that! That is toooo funny!! Great photo!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL - thanks for today's chuckle! Oakly is handsome as ever.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oakly's one strong Golden!!!! Look how he's keeping those two rocks from banging back together!!!!! GREAT shot.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh wow ... what a good looking boy! and very creative title.. too funny


----------

